# Confused..re UK fiance visa, sponsor's job



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

:confused2: Hi all, I have such a complicated mess, it ISN'T FUNNY... I have a couple of other posts on here and have another question. I am getting ready to mail my fiance visa application on Monday, the 21st Feb, but this is plaguing me. My fiance in the UK works as what they call a Mobile Worker with a recruitment agency. He has been a regular employee with them for years and has a contract (which incidentally they gave him a copy as they wouldn't release the original) and fiance didn't get the employer to sign off that it is official....wish I had been there...I would have asked his employer to sign off!!! Fiance has no business sense whatsoever... I can't even read the signatory of the employer, it is too vague!! Jeeze, I would have checked prior to leaving employer's office which takes fiance over an hour to get to by bus!! I am so distraught, dazed and confused. This whole process is a big mess as all financial burden points to me with my divorce settlement which doesn't translate as good as the US Dollar is valued higher than the Pound...(incidentally I spent $500 US Dollars to my lawyer to write up an explanation and payment plan as the visa advisor said my divorce settlement contract wasn't enough for immigrations to believe, duhhhh, isn't that contract legal enough, through the courts?....Jeeze!!!) And fiance also doesn't have any savings, he lives day to day. My ex-husband is ready to kick me out since we are divorced and I will have no place to live if and when he does this. Tension keeps building...I'm getting too old for this!!! 
Is this type of employment that my fiance does, acceptable with the UK immigrations and is the contract copy ok? Think I should write an explanation with a cover letter attached to contract copy?
Any help would be appreciated!! Thanks!!


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello wannagonow,

I am sure any type of employment that can show a regular income is acceptable for immigration. Are you also sending the last 3 months of your fiance's pay slips with your application??
How are you going demonstrate that your sponsor (fiance) can support you financially (because you say that he lives day to day)?


Joanne


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Good question, Joanne....I guess it is up to me with divorce settlement and the fact fiance has never relied on public funds and claims he never will...but I plan on a job after marriage which will be soon, and when I am legally allowed to work after the next visa is granted. Fiance has been a bachelor too long with no responsiblities and therefore never cared to save. That'll all change as I save and he is handing me his bank card cause he said he is hopeless in the saving department. To convince immigrations!! That's the issue...All I know is, I need to get outta dodge...ex is really wanting me gone...ASAP!!


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

It's been a while since I applied for my visa (it was a spouse visa) but maybe I could suggest a few things?

- Show a budget of his all his expenses and income as it is now.
- Show how you plan the budget to be once you live with him (food will be more, a bit more for electrics/gas, probably more council tax if he has a reduction, as well as any expenses that you may have..loans?credit cards?) with his income , your savings, etc...So you can show how long you can last without you having an income.

It may take a while for you to find employment as the economic situation is difficult as the moment and the for the first job is always more difficult to get (because you have no UK experience). If you have a professional job or skilled , you could try to see what are the jobs available at the moment and explain to immigration that you have already researched the job market and that you have good chances of finding something quite fast once you have permission to work.

Is your divorce settlement something that you can rely 100% on? Or is it possible that your ex , for some reason, would not pay? Because if it is not 100% , immigration will want to know what you would do financially in this case.

Just trying to think what they would think !


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Ok I can't really help your post here, but maybe I can try? 

Everything Joanne says is good..

Write them up that budget, etc etc...

Also, I dont think the post office is opened this monday as it is a bank holiday here, because I need to send my additional documents out but now have to do it on Tuesday...

About his employment, I mean if he does work and there's a contract to prove it that should be fine..Now, my fiance is self employed..What I sent with my app. was his work invoices- which are pay stubs and says how much he gets paid for each job..I also sent in 3-4 months worth of my fiance's 2 bank accounts..Well, that was enough but they needed more from him.

Now what they asked me for to send in was his tax returns..Make sure you have your fiance's tax returns, because I didn't have it and so I am pretty sure they want to see that from all applicant's.. Im just assuming ya know if they asked me they can ask anyone else. 

Also does he have any savings at all ?? 
And how about you? 

I don't need your full amount just a yes or no lol..But they want to see money coming in and out ..Also like Joanne said write down expenses this way they won't think you will have to rely on public funds before your find a job...I wrote this huge list for my application showing how we save money, and how I won't rely on public funds and I also stressed to them I will be looking for employment , I basically explained to them I dont want to be sitting on my ass all day lol..So I hope they believe me! But yeah economy's bad everywhere so anyone applying for this visa just needs to prove they have enough money to live and will look for employment..

Oh and may I ask you what documents you are sending in with your application, just so I can see what you sent, and tell you what I sent also for mine?

Okay wel good luck..And are you getting priority service for this or no?


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

wannagonow said:


> :confused2: Hi all, I have such a complicated mess, it ISN'T FUNNY... I have a couple of other posts on here and have another question. I am getting ready to mail my fiance visa application on Monday, the 21st Feb, but this is plaguing me. :


Hey again. I don't have any savings and live paycheck to paycheck while here in the US prior to applying. I sent them my bank statements from three months (though I found out albeit too late that I didn't necessarily need to) and when my hubby sent off his bank statements, they weren't too stellar either. (He has a clothes and shoe addiction that puts me to shame)!! Though after all NECESSARY bills are covered, [key word: necessary] he has an excess of £700 per month. I supposed that was enough as we were approved a visa. I subsequently read somewhere that the person (after necessary bills i.e. Power, water, etc) needs to only show £100 per week for you and him in excess of bills, including mortgage, to prove they can provide. If there are kids involved, it's an extra £56 per week per child needed to prove. In the end, they don't take into consideration things you can do without (that's where necessary comes in...) like cable and Internet. Again, this is what I read from some website which had a UKBA link that they quoted. I could try to find it again if need be. 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Vegas girl, money stresses me the most..

Im very good at saving and I have a good amount -at least Im proud of!

And my fiance makes good money from his job, but he isnt as good as saving as me -I understand your husband has a clothing addiction or whatever, my fiance has a video game addiction lol..Anyways, after he gets paid and pays his only couple of bills he has around 650-700 gbp left over to spend on anything..Im so worried though they needed my fiance's 3 bank statements since we applied in Nov, so Nov-Jan...And I forgot to hound him for tax returns so Im sending them that, I hope it's enough! I know we wont be relying on public funds, I worked my butt off to save up for moving there and when I can work there I totally will. 

When are you moving, and have you found a job there beforehand, or will you look once in the uk?


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

KayKay said:


> Vegas girl, money stresses me the most..
> 
> Im very good at saving and I have a good amount -at least Im proud of!
> 
> ...


Yeah I have absolutely no savings and that didn't seem to bear precedence. And he has no savings either. And I don't have a job there and won't be getting one. I included in the letter from me to them that I am a full time student and while I don't plan on getting a job while living there, I would if the money depended on it. I think what they're really looking for is that he has enough after bills to fully support you if you could not find a job... which from the looks of things sounds near to impossible right now with their economy. I am moving to Winchester on March 9th. And I don't think I will be looking for a job unless I absolutely have to. Hopefully it won't come to that and I can just focus on finishing my degree since I'm so close to graduating. I am in the insurance industry, so I don't know how prominent that field is, thats why i want to finish my management degree at least its more lucrative.

What about you? Do you plan on working?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh okay that is cool. Will you be continuing your education online??

I hope it works out for me

I plan to find a job there , but since things like degrees aren't equivalent here and there I may take a few child care courses because I am qualified here but dont know if I am there


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah my university here has online courses which is good, so I don't have to worry about trying to get into universities there. Half of my credits are not transferable which means a lot more money spent on credits I've already completed. 

If I have to find work, I thought I would try to look for something I like versus something I would make more money in.... So we will see. Winchester, which is where I will be living, doesn't seem to have a huge commercial market. Mostly banks and department stores. I even thought about applying for a job at the airport but..., I'm sure people die in those positions. Just hope the market isn't as bad as I think it is. Otherwise I know a couple people who own businesses that may be able to hire me part time. Good luck in your search. Are you going to be located near London?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh very cool. And yeah I had gone to college and stopped once I learned credits I had taken were not transferable, so I decided to work full time and its been good. 

And me too, I want to have a job I like, rather than a crappy job that pays well, so Im just going to have to search and see how it goes. 

My fiance is from Ludlow..From looking on internet and asking my friends from there, they said there's quite a few places hiring so that's not bad, anything will do as long as it's good in my eyes.


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, I'll be looking for a job too. You guys know where Bradford is? That's where I'm headed. A bit more remote...but I found options online tonite to enclose in Visa package so they will know I'm checking things out and serious. Not that I'll get a job till they allow me after marriage and next visa process. We plan on a March 19 wedding at the registry office. Ok, don't laugh, I know the timing is off and how can we make it, lol... They wouldn't let us book it when I visited in Dec because they said I didn't have an entry clearance...I have to be with visa and on their soil for 8 or 9 days?? Can't recall exactly. I have a feeling we will have to rebook..  The Bradford Registry gave me a copy of an email regarding provisional bookings of marriage and the rules that apply. Definitely turning that in with package!! Can't see how any registry office would allow bookings as the letter is clearly defined. All I know is, I need to get over there and be with the love of my life...we all need to


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

KayKay said:


> Oh very cool. And yeah I had gone to college and stopped once I learned credits I had taken were not transferable, so I decided to work full time and its been good.
> 
> And me too, I want to have a job I like, rather than a crappy job that pays well, so Im just going to have to search and see how it goes.
> 
> My fiance is from Ludlow..From looking on internet and asking my friends from there, they said there's quite a few places hiring so that's not bad, anything will do as long as it's good in my eyes.


Well good luck in your search. It'll all work out for the best! Not sure where Ludlow is but I will look it up on the google maps. And I agree, working full time will probably benefit you more at this point than trying to replenish credits.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

wannagonow said:


> Yeah, I'll be looking for a job too. You guys know where Bradford is? That's where I'm headed. A bit more remote...but I found options online tonite to enclose in Visa package so they will know I'm checking things out and serious. Not that I'll get a job till they allow me after marriage and next visa process. We plan on a March 19 wedding at the registry office. Ok, don't laugh, I know the timing is off and how can we make it, lol... They wouldn't let us book it when I visited in Dec because they said I didn't have an entry clearance...I have to be with visa and on their soil for 8 or 9 days?? Can't recall exactly. I have a feeling we will have to rebook..  The Bradford Registry gave me a copy of an email regarding provisional bookings of marriage and the rules that apply. Definitely turning that in with package!! Can't see how any registry office would allow bookings as the letter is clearly defined. All I know is, I need to get over there and be with the love of my life...we all need to


Matt (my husband) just said it's "north". That means nothing to me (haha) so I will have to look that up on the map too. I am extreme south! 

Hope you get your visa in Time for the wedding. I assume since you're paying for the expedited you might hear something back next week! How exciting. Good luck with that too. You and your man will be together in no time. When was the last time you got to see him?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Yup...Bradford is up north, and they just got bunches of snow!! I have relatives in Liverpool and Sussex...no idea of their names or whereabouts  Got to see Steven Dec 3rd through 11th 2010....I can't live without that guy, nor him, me (as he says, lol) I do hope all goes well for us all...the best present I'll ever get will be that visa, and to be in the arms of the one I love!!


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Wannagonow- My wedding is for May 20th, going to be small..But I was worried because the visa officer had asked me to show him evidence of when and where the wedding is going to be and I was like whatttt , we were under the impression I can't do anything without that visa..
So we contact Ludlow's registrar and they let us do a provisonary booking but the guy wants money soon ,and Im like well not until i get a visa, so I hope when I send this stuff back to the embassy the emails between me and the guy who will be doing our wedding is okay enough, it's not booked just yet but it's reserved for us. 
But now we also have a venue reserved for us too just got to make a down payment, this wedding visa stuff is frustrating..I dont want a huge wedding, just want to marry my fiance and be there with him as you do too..So good luck with your visa and let me know how it goes!


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Kay Kay...Wow, at least your wedding is a bit further off. Sounds like your plans are coming together. I have a feeling we will be changing our date, but we are having a simple registry wedding in Bradford. Steven's young niece wants to be in it. Got other attendants chosen...they are all excited. Why did Ludlow allow you to do a preliminary booking?? Great that they did, but Steven and I got upset when they refused our booking cause of my not having the visa yet. And that email I have from them...appears to confirm their claims about rules but thankfully, you guys were lucky. Maybe certain registries aren't as strict. The best of luck to you both!! Did you happen to do a personal letter with your application? I am still struggling with that and also trying to sort out excessive emails, messages and such. Otherwise getting ready for mailing like I planned, on Monday. Not sure what to include in my personal letter...I almost feel like begging and pleading...especially after looking at fiancé's bank account and pay slips


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

wannagonow said:


> Yeah, I'll be looking for a job too. You guys know where Bradford is? That's where I'm headed.


Yes I know Bradford a bit, I'm not that far from you. Bradford has a very large Asian community...I remember the riots in 2001 !! ( It has calmed down now)
My employer also have an office in Leeds where I have been in the past (Leeds is probably a good place to find a job). If you do not find anything there you could also try Manchester. If you like hiking/walking it's a good place to be ! Nice countryside over there..


----------



## wannagonow (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Joanne...yes, I heard about the Asians. It's about like Atlanta, Georgia....very large Asian population and Mexican, and East Indian, we have lots of people here from all over the world, but yeah, it gets bad when riots and gang violence happens. Has happened here too. But, this past summer, I do remember downtown Bradford was in turmoil regarding Asians...so sad, we should all get along. Yes!! I saw some job postings in Leeds. Pulled a few off the net to show that I'm looking and interested....which I am


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

wannagonow said:


> Kay Kay...Wow, at least your wedding is a bit further off. Sounds like your plans are coming together. I have a feeling we will be changing our date, but we are having a simple registry wedding in Bradford. Steven's young niece wants to be in it. Got other attendants chosen...they are all excited. Why did Ludlow allow you to do a preliminary booking?? Great that they did, but Steven and I got upset when they refused our booking cause of my not having the visa yet. And that email I have from them...appears to confirm their claims about rules but thankfully, you guys were lucky. Maybe certain registries aren't as strict. The best of luck to you both!! Did you happen to do a personal letter with your application? I am still struggling with that and also trying to sort out excessive emails, messages and such. Otherwise getting ready for mailing like I planned, on Monday. Not sure what to include in my personal letter...I almost feel like begging and pleading...especially after looking at fiancé's bank account and pay slips


Hiya 
Just wanted to tell ya'll. I went through this about 7 months ago- it is super stressful and I hated it. But, I know now I worried for no reason. All of ya'll do sound like you have got most of the evidence under control. For your intro letter, just keep it short and sweet. Some people have done like 5 page essays, (when there are kids, major money issues or something) but honestly a 1 page 3 to 4 paragraph is fine. Just start with your intentions, then how ya'll met, what you are bringing to the country- money, skilss etc. and how you plan to live. 
And remember, its very very important that ya'll send your payslips and bank slips up to the closest possible date (like the day before ) you send your application for review. I did mine a week prior, and A Briggs called saying I needed more up todate. Thankfully they allowed me to print my statement off the internet and fax it over 

Remember to just breathe- and my advise while waiting for your approvals, is to EAT. Especially if anyone is from the south....The food here...while some is good , is nothing compared to southern food. LOL- I would seriously take my arm off for a plate of nachos, enchiladas and tamales. And a can of Ranch Style beans...drool.
 hang in there ladies 
xxxPepperxxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

wannagonow said:


> Hi Joanne...yes, I heard about the Asians. It's about like Atlanta, Georgia....very large Asian population and Mexican, and East Indian, we have lots of people here from all over the world, but yeah, it gets bad when riots and gang violence happens. Has happened here too. But, this past summer, I do remember downtown Bradford was in turmoil regarding Asians...so sad, we should all get along. Yes!! I saw some job postings in Leeds. Pulled a few off the net to show that I'm looking and interested....which I am


Good thing about Bradford is it's supoosed to be the cheapest place to live in UK. While a high Asian (mainly Pakistani) population can be an issue, the countryside round about is pleasant, with the Pennine Hills a few miles out providing a lot of hiking and outdoor activities, with a village of Haworth of the Bronte fame. Yorkshire Dales are also easy to get to. And if you like authentic Asian foods, esp curries, Bradford is the place to be.


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah Ludlow is letting us book a date with them which I was so surprised, yet as I said I don't want to book it until I get the visa, so I don't know what to do but I have emails between me and the guy so I hope that is enough for the embassy to look at and I explained to the officer, if you need us to book it we will and I'll get the receipt to you asap.

Yes I did a personal letter-4 and a 1/2 pages long lmao I had a lot to say, because since they dont ask for an interview I wanted to explain everything in detail to them , and document my 5 year relationship , and explain how I met my fiance, till how we are today etc..I also had my fiance write a letter his was about 2 pages it just said he knows Im applying, so he supports me and wants me there etc etc...Then I had my dad write a letter even though I am of age, I just figured it would be nice to show the consulate that I have a lot of support from people and that my parents love my fiance and support my decision...Then I had my future mother in law write a letter saying how we will be staying at their house until Sam and I find a flat/ house and that is fine and how her family all like me and etc..Hope that helps, just make your letter genuine as possible explaining a little info. about yourself, that they will not be able to see from your documents..

Yeah, I get the feeling of begging and pleading, I tried to keep that to zilch or a minimum, but I know I come off a bit desperate but not too much I am just trying to stress to them mainly (after looking at his bank account too) that we're fine on money and lol I basically explained that I am cheap that since I have applied all I've done is saved and they can see with my bank statements that the only money I have withdrew is for my bills! Lol so I know I won't rely on public funds..Oh and do you have loads of emails? I did from 2006-2011 so what I did was , I printed out tons of pictures on computer paper, and I saved paper by printing off on one side the pics, and on the other side emails between me and my fiance...I didn't send them 1,000 email correspondences but I narrowed it down to like 15 or so...

Good luck just sort your stuff out and you'll be fine, I hope I will be as too, there's nothing more we can do once it is all sent in, just wait.


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Lol Pepper I wrote a long essay type letter, oh well I figured they aren't meeting me face to face they might as well get to know me plus I love to write, so hope that it didn't overwhelm them..

And yes Ive been eating although a few weeks ago I couldn't eat I was so worried, but figured eat up all the goodies now cuz in England some of my fav. foods will no longer be! :-(

As for candies and sweets and cereals, I found a perfect site that'll ship American brands to me, yay lol


----------

